# CUPS printing problem [Solved]

## Bullet Dodger

I'm having a problem printing on a HP PSC 2355.

CUPS tells me, on the printerws page:

HP_PSC_2355 (Default Printer) "open device failed; will retry in 30 seconds..."

Trying to print anything, just holds the jobs in the queue and nothing prints.

even trying hp-testpage.

Running hp-align however does print.

```

# hp-check

 [01mHP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 2.7.10) [0m

 [01mDependency/Version Check Utility ver. 12.0 [0m

Copyright (c) 2001-7 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP

This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it

under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

Saving output in log file: hp-check.log

Initializing. Please wait...

---------------

| SYSTEM INFO |

---------------

 [01mBasic system information: [0m

Linux tux 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Jun 15 12:48:28 BST 2008 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux 

 [01mDistribution: [0m

gentoo 0.0

 [01m

HPOJ running? [0m

No, HPOJ is not running (OK).

 [01mChecking Python version... [0m

OK, version 2.4.4 installed

 [01mChecking PyQt version... [0m

OK, version 3.17 installed.

 [01mChecking SIP version... [0m

OK, Version 4.7.3 installed

 [01mChecking for CUPS... [0m

Status: scheduler is running

Version: 1.3.7

 [01mChecking for Reportlab... [0m

----------------

| DEPENDENCIES |

----------------

 [01mChecking for dependency: cups - Common Unix Printing System... [0m

OK, found.

 [01mChecking for dependency: cups-devel- Common Unix Printing System development files... [0m

OK, found.

 [01mChecking for dependency: gcc - GNU Project C and C++ Compiler... [0m

OK, found.

 [01mChecking for dependency: GhostScript - PostScript and PDF language interpreter and previewer... [0m

OK, found.

 [01mChecking for dependency: libcrypto - OpenSSL cryptographic library... [0m

OK, found.

 [01mChecking for dependency: libjpeg - JPEG library... [0m

OK, found.

 [01mChecking for dependency: libnetsnmp-devel - SNMP networking library development files... [0m

OK, found.

 [01mChecking for dependency: libpthread - POSIX threads library... [0m

OK, found.

 [01mChecking for dependency: libtool - Library building support services... [0m

OK, found.

 [01mChecking for dependency: libusb - USB library... [0m

OK, found.

 [01mChecking for dependency: make - GNU make utility to maintain groups of programs... [0m

OK, found.

 [01mChecking for dependency: PIL - Python Imaging Library (required for commandline scanning with hp-scan)... [0m

OK, found.

 [01mChecking for dependency: ppdev - Parallel port support kernel module.... [0m

 [01mChecking for dependency: PyQt - Qt interface for Python... [0m

OK, found.

 [01mChecking for dependency: python-devel - Python development files... [0m

OK, found.

 [01mChecking for dependency: Python 2.3 or greater - Required for fax functionality... [0m

OK, found.

 [01mChecking for dependency: Python 2.2 or greater - Python programming language... [0m

OK, found.

 [01mChecking for dependency: Reportlab - PDF library for Python... [0m

 [01mChecking for dependency: SANE - Scanning library... [0m

OK, found.

 [01mChecking for dependency: SANE - Scanning library development files... [0m

OK, found.

 [01mChecking for dependency: scanimage - Shell scanning program... [0m

OK, found.

 [01mChecking for dependency: xsane - Graphical scanner frontend for SANE... [0m

OK, found.

----------------------

| HPLIP INSTALLATION |

----------------------

 [01mCurrently installed HPLIP version... [0m

HPLIP 2.7.10 currently installed in '/usr/share/hplip'.

 [01mCurrent contents of '/etc/hp/hplip.conf' file: [0m

# hplip.conf.  Generated from hplip.conf.in by configure.

[hpssd]

# Note: hpssd does not support dynamic ports

# Port 2207 is the IANA assigned port for hpssd

port=2207

[hplip]

version=2.7.10

[dirs]

home=/usr/share/hplip

run=/var/run

ppd=/usr/share/ppd/HP

ppdbase=/usr/share/ppd

doc=/usr/share/doc/hplip-2.7.10

icon=/usr/share/applications

cupsbackend=/usr/libexec/cups/backend

foomatic=/usr/share/foomatic

# Following values are determined at configure time and cannot be changed.

[configure]

network-build=no

pp-build=yes

gui-build=yes

scanner-build=yes

fax-build=no

cups11-build=no

doc-build=no

shadow-build=no

foomatic-xml-install=no

foomatic-ppd-install=yes

internal-tag=2.7.10.11

----------------------

| INSTALLED PRINTERS |

----------------------

 [01mHP_PSC_2355 [0m

 [01m----------- [0m

Type: Printer

Installed in HPLIP?: Yes, using the hp: CUPS backend.

Device URI: hp:/usb/PSC_2350_series?serial=HU54KFRBTVKJ

PPD: /etc/cups/ppd/HP_PSC_2355.ppd

PPD Description: HP PSC 2350 Foomatic/hpijs (recommended)

Printer status: printer HP_PSC_2355 now printing HP_PSC_2355-329.  enabled since Sun Jul 20 21:10:39 2008    open device failed; will retry in 30 seconds... 

----------------------

| SANE CONFIGURATION |

----------------------

 [01m'hpaio' in '/etc/sane.d/dll.conf'... [0m

OK, found. SANE backend 'hpaio' is properly set up.

 [01mChecking output of 'scanimage -L'... [0m

device `hpaio:/usb/PSC_2350_series?serial=HU54KFRBTVKJ' is a Hewlett-Packard PSC_2350_series all-in-one 

---------------------

| PYTHON EXTENSIONS |

---------------------

 [01mChecking 'cupsext' CUPS extension... [0m

OK, found.

 [01mChecking 'pcardext' Photocard extension... [0m

OK, found.

 [01mChecking 'hpmudext' I/O extension... [0m

OK, found.

 [01mChecking 'scanext' SANE scanning extension... [0m

OK, found.

-----------------

| USB I/O SETUP |

-----------------

 [01mChecking for permissions of USB attached printers... [0m

HP Device 0x4911 at 003:002: 

    Device URI: hp:/usb/PSC_2350_series?serial=HU54KFRBTVKJ

    Device node: /dev/bus/usb/003/002

    Mode: 0664

HP Device 0x50c at 002:002: 

    Device URI: hp:/usb/USB_Multimedia_Cordless_Kit?serial=?

    Device node: /dev/bus/usb/002/002

    Mode: 0664

-----------

| SUMMARY |

-----------

Please refer to the installation instructions at:

http://hplip.sourceforge.net/install/index.html

```

This shows reportlab not installed - emerged reportlab

And ppdev not found - modprobe ppdev 

```

# hp-check

--- snip ---

Checking for permissions of USB attached printers...

HP Device 0x4911 at 003:002: 

    Device URI: hp:/usb/PSC_2350_series?serial=HU54KFRBTVKJ

    Device node: /dev/bus/usb/003/002

    Mode: 0664

HP Device 0x50c at 002:002: 

    Device URI: hp:/usb/USB_Multimedia_Cordless_Kit?serial=?

    Device node: /dev/bus/usb/002/002

    Mode: 0664

-----------

| SUMMARY |

-----------

No errors or warnings.

```

But still will not print.

And CUPS still reports, "open device failed; will retry in 30 seconds..." 

Even after restarting CUPS.

I recently had a problem with the scanner side of this device and needed to add a udev rule to get it working, but I don't  think these problems are related.

Any help?

CheersLast edited by Bullet Dodger on Tue Aug 05, 2008 6:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ali3nx

If you've updated in the past half a week you've also updated major versions of python which is a core dependancy of hplip and cups. running python-updater may help fix the issues.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5158298.html#5158298

----------

## Bullet Dodger

Tried python-updater and still doesn't print.

Cheers

----------

## ali3nx

emerge --info please?  :Smile: 

----------

## Bullet Dodger

```

Portage 2.2_rc1 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r8-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_4_CPU_3.40GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 10 Jul 2008 17:00:02 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=pentium4"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/4.0/env /usr/kde/4.0/share/config /usr/kde/4.0/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=pentium4"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch preserve-libs sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS=""

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/roslin /usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise /usr/local/portage/local-overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X Xaw3d a52 aac accessibility alsa apache2 arts avi batch berkdb bidi cairo cdda cdio cdr cli console cracklib crypt cups dbus directfb divx4linux dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd fam fasttrack fbcon fbdev ffmpeg firefox flac fortran freetype gcj gd gdbm gif gimp glitz gnome gnustep gnutella gnutls gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal httpd iconv ipod ipv6 isdnlog itcl jpeg kde layout-osx-like ldap leim live lm_sensors mad magic matroska midi mikmod mmx mmxext mp3 mp4 mpeg msn mtp mudflap musicbrainz nas ncurses network nls nptl nptlonly objc octave ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp oss pam parport pcre pdf perl png pop ppds pppd prediction preview-latex python qt qt-static qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline real reflection rtc scanner sdl session smp spell spl sse ssl stream svg svga tcltk tcpd tetex theora tiff truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vlm vorbis win32codecs wxwindows x86 xanim xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1    emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m    maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa fbdev"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## ali3nx

Over dinner i gave this further consideration and i'm curious if you may be experiencing issues with foomatic. What happens when you attempt to rebuild any installed foomatic related packages? also after reviewing your emerge info i noticed your still using an old profile which could possibly be a contributing issue due to either outdated configuration or stale packages having been left installed. I suggest updating your active profile to 2008.0 desktop using eselect profile utility and verifying your use flags are set to your requirements for the new profile then proceeding with any available updates. Last don't forget to use revdep-rebuild -X and dispatch-conf after updating then finish up post update cleanup with emerge --prune --pretend and emerge --depclean --pretend to clean out any stale packages no longer required by the newly updated system. Note you need to review the list provided by each followed by removing --pretend. also after running prune and depclean it's often good practice to emerge -uDNapv world to ensure that prune or depclean have not removed any required packages.

I also own an HP PSC printer which has been working reliably for years and as best as I can recall from the 2006 gentoo era to present foomatic has on occasion caused some issues where hplip or cups would misbehave. I'm not entirely certain this may be the issue with your system however foomatic is certainly one of the top five possibilities for hplip not functioning. I'm assuming you did use emerge to install your entire system including hplip? The primary concern in asking being that I have run across individuals whom have installed various packages by hand from vendor (hplip provided by hp instead of gentoo) supplied installers and this tends to break a gentoo system's ability to manage consistancy via emerge over time. While emerge may be a package manager after building thousands of gentoo desktops and servers I tend to view emerge as a software consistency manager. When used in skilled hands a gentoo installation can last for many years. If it's not used for managing installed software as most corn flake consuming humaniods tend to gravitate towards download.com things often take a turn for the worse  :Smile: 

----------

## Bullet Dodger

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Over dinner i gave this further consideration and i'm curious if you may be experiencing issues with foomatic. What happens when you attempt to rebuild any installed foomatic related packages?
> 
> 

 

I don't know what packages are foomatic related

```

# eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default-linux/x86/2006.1

  [2]   default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop *

  [3]   default-linux/x86/2007.0

  [4]   default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop

  [5]   hardened/x86/2.6

  [6]   selinux/2007.0/x86

  [7]   selinux/2007.0/x86/hardened

  [8]   default/linux/x86/2008.0

  [9]   default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop

  [10]  default/linux/x86/2008.0/developer

  [11]  default/linux/x86/2008.0/no-nptl

  [12]  default/linux/x86/2008.0/server

  [13]  hardened/linux/x86

# eselect profile set 9

# eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default-linux/x86/2006.1

  [2]   default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop

  [3]   default-linux/x86/2007.0

  [4]   default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop

  [5]   hardened/x86/2.6

  [6]   selinux/2007.0/x86

  [7]   selinux/2007.0/x86/hardened

  [8]   default/linux/x86/2008.0

  [9]   default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop *

  [10]  default/linux/x86/2008.0/developer

  [11]  default/linux/x86/2008.0/no-nptl

  [12]  default/linux/x86/2008.0/server

  [13]  hardened/linux/x86

# env-update     

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.use: #

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

# source /etc/profile

```

I thought my profile might have been out of date - thought it was on 2007 tho.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> and verifying your use flags are set to your requirements for the new profile
> 
> 

 

Humm - I have a big use flag cocktail. How do you make sure they are all relevent?

emerge world and revdep running now

It's now 1.20am and at work tomorrow, so time to hit the sack - Will look into this tomorrow.

Cheers

----------

## ali3nx

the profile you selected appears to be the right one.

```
# eselect profile set 9

# eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default-linux/x86/2006.1

  [2]   default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop

  [3]   default-linux/x86/2007.0

  [4]   default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop

  [5]   hardened/x86/2.6

  [6]   selinux/2007.0/x86

  [7]   selinux/2007.0/x86/hardened

  [8]   default/linux/x86/2008.0

  [9]   default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop *

  [10]  default/linux/x86/2008.0/developer

  [11]  default/linux/x86/2008.0/no-nptl

  [12]  default/linux/x86/2008.0/server

  [13]  hardened/linux/x86

# env-update     

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.use: #

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

# source /etc/profile 
```

The issue with use flags after updating profiles really comes down to spending 30 mins browsing with ufed to look for use flags that aren't available or finding new use flags you may have to include. This can be somewhat time consuming as you should need to run emerge -epv world and quickly visually verify that any green or yellow colored use flags are not either going to be removed or added if they should or should not be. Winning the consistancy battle with emerge takes a lot of diligence but fortunately messing with ufed if your attentive to any changes before proceeding with a major update isn't as frequent a concern.

----------

## ali3nx

 *Bullet Dodger wrote:*   

> I don't know what packages are foomatic related

 

This example was taken from a 2U gentoo workgroup server. My gentoo workstation has all but net-print/foomatic-gui installed. iirc on one cup of coffee one of the key things with foomatic that hplip rely's on is a command named foomatic-rip that's used to relay postscript data between hpilp and cups. The cups logfiles would really give the best inside story as to what might be broken. Perhaps attempt to review cups logfiles and post some examples to this thread. the cups log should be dwelling somewhere in /var/log you may need to enable cups debug logging to really find the source of the issues. Certainly having the top of the checklist completed will help alleviate any other possible concerns so i hope your updates went as well as could be expected or you may find something you missed in the process  :Smile: 

```
hammer ~ # eix foomatic

* net-print/foomatic-db

     Available versions:  3.0.20060720 ~3.0.20070508 ~3.0.20080507

     Homepage:            http://www.linuxprinting.org/foomatic.html

     Description:         Printer information files for foomatic-db-engine to generate ppds

* net-print/foomatic-db-engine

     Available versions:  3.0.20060720 ~3.0.20070508 ~3.0.20080507

     Homepage:            http://www.linuxprinting.org/foomatic.html

     Description:         Generates ppds out of xml foomatic printer description files

[I] net-print/foomatic-db-ppds

     Available versions:  3.0.20060720 ~3.0.20070508 ~3.0.20080507

     Installed versions:  3.0.20060720(17:40:27 05/10/08)

     Homepage:            http://www.linuxprinting.org/foomatic.html

     Description:         linuxprinting.org PPD files for postscript printers

[I] net-print/foomatic-filters

     Available versions:  3.0.20060720 ~3.0.20070501 ~3.0.20080507 {cups}

     Installed versions:  3.0.20060720(19:08:42 12/11/06)(cups)

     Homepage:            http://www.linuxprinting.org/foomatic.html

     Description:         Foomatic wrapper scripts

[I] net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds

     Available versions:  20060720 20070501 ~20080507

     Installed versions:  20070501(17:57:33 06/12/07)

     Homepage:            http://www.linuxprinting.org/foomatic.html

     Description:         linuxprinting.org PPD files for non-postscript printers

* net-print/foomatic-gui

     Available versions:  ~0.7.5

     Homepage:            http://freshmeat.net/projects/foomatic-gui/

     Description:         GNOME interface for configuring the Foomatic printer filter system

Found 6 matches.
```

----------

## Bullet Dodger

After the emerge world, everything compiled except curl.

CUPS still reports: "open device failed; will retry in 30 seconds..."

If i try to print a testpage from the cups page (localhost:631), it asks for a username/passwd.

I give it root user name asnd passwd and i get 

Authentication Failed. Do you want to retry?

Followed by the 401 Unauthorized page.

And no job queued.

From a root xterm:

```
[/quote]

# hp-testpage 

HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 2.7.10)

Testpage Print Utility ver. 5.0

Copyright (c) 2001-7 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP

This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it

under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

Using device: hp:/usb/PSC_2350_series?serial=HU54KFRBTVKJ

Printing test page to printer HP_PSC_2355...

lpr: Not allowed to print.

error: Print command failed with exit code 256!

Test page has been sent to printer.

note: If an error occured, or the test page failed to print, refer to the HPLIP website

note: at: http://hplip.sourceforge.net for troubleshooting and support.

Done.

```

Again - No job queued

From a user xterm

```

$ hp-testpage 

HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 2.7.10)

Testpage Print Utility ver. 5.0

Copyright (c) 2001-7 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP

This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it

under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

Using device: hp:/usb/PSC_2350_series?serial=HU54KFRBTVKJ

Printing test page to printer HP_PSC_2355...

Test page has been sent to printer.

note: If an error occured, or the test page failed to print, refer to the HPLIP website

note: at: http://hplip.sourceforge.net for troubleshooting and support.

Done.

```

And a test page is sent to the queue, but not printed !?!

If i then try to cancel this job from the cups page - it asks for a user name/passwd. 

I give it root and it accepts it and cancels the job.

From a user xterm

```

$ hp-align 

HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 2.7.10)

Printer Cartridge Alignment Utility ver. 4.0

Copyright (c) 2001-7 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP

This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it

under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

Using device: hp:/usb/PSC_2350_series?serial=HU54KFRBTVKJ

A page will be printed.

Please load plain paper into the printer. Press <enter> to continue or 'q' to quit: 

Done.

```

And a page is printed.

```

 # emerge -pv net-print/foomatic-db net-print/foomatic-db-engine net-prin

t/foomatic-db-ppds net-print/foomatic-filters net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds  

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.use: #

WARNING: repository at /usr/portage/local/layman/roslin is missing a repo_name e

ntry

WARNING: repository at /usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise is missing a repo_name 

entry

WARNING: repository at /usr/local/portage/local-overlay is missing a repo_name e

ntry

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20060720  USE="cups" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/foomatic-db-ppds-3.0.20060720  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds-20070501  0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] net-print/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.20060720 [3.0.2] 307 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     UD] net-print/foomatic-db-3.0.20060720 [20050910] USE="(-cups%*) (-p

pds%*)" 0 kB [?=>0]

Total: 5 packages (1 upgrade, 1 downgrade, 3 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 307

 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [?] indicates that the source repository could not be determined

```

All compiled

```

# emerge @preserved-rebuild

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "kde-base/kolf:3.4".

```

Last edited by Bullet Dodger on Tue Jul 22, 2008 5:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bullet Dodger

/var/log/cups/error_log

```

I [22/Jul/2008:06:22:28 +0100] Scheduler shutting down normally.

I [22/Jul/2008:06:22:28 +0100] Saving job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [22/Jul/2008:06:22:29 +0100] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 (IPv4)

I [22/Jul/2008:06:22:29 +0100] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock (Domain)

I [22/Jul/2008:06:22:29 +0100] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [22/Jul/2008:06:22:29 +0100] Using default TempDir of /var/spool/cups/tmp...

I [22/Jul/2008:06:22:29 +0100] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [22/Jul/2008:06:22:29 +0100] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [22/Jul/2008:06:22:29 +0100] Using policy "default" as the default!

I [22/Jul/2008:06:22:29 +0100] Full reload is required.

I [22/Jul/2008:06:22:29 +0100] Loaded MIME database from '/etc/cups': 35 types, 38 filters...

I [22/Jul/2008:06:22:29 +0100] Loading job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [22/Jul/2008:06:22:29 +0100] Full reload complete.

I [22/Jul/2008:06:22:29 +0100] Cleaning out old temporary files in "/var/spool/cups/tmp"...

I [22/Jul/2008:06:22:29 +0100] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 on fd 3...

I [22/Jul/2008:06:22:29 +0100] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock on fd 4...

I [22/Jul/2008:06:22:29 +0100] Resuming new connection processing...

I [22/Jul/2008:06:23:43 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=11300)

I [22/Jul/2008:06:23:50 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=11303)

I [22/Jul/2008:06:23:52 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=11306)

I [22/Jul/2008:06:23:59 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=11311)

I [22/Jul/2008:06:23:59 +0100] Denying user "anonymous" access to printer "HP_PSC_2355"...

I [22/Jul/2008:06:24:11 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=11314)

I [22/Jul/2008:06:24:11 +0100] Denying user "root" access to printer "HP_PSC_2355"...

I [22/Jul/2008:06:24:21 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=11317)

I [22/Jul/2008:06:24:21 +0100] Denying user "anonymous" access to printer "HP_PSC_2355"...

I [22/Jul/2008:06:24:30 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=11320)

I [22/Jul/2008:06:24:30 +0100] Denying user "root" access to printer "HP_PSC_2355"...

I [22/Jul/2008:06:25:29 +0100] [Job 344] Adding start banner page "none".

I [22/Jul/2008:06:25:29 +0100] [Job 344] Adding job file of type application/postscript.

I [22/Jul/2008:06:25:29 +0100] [Job 344] Adding end banner page "none".

I [22/Jul/2008:06:25:29 +0100] [Job 344] Queued on "HP_PSC_2355" by "lee".

I [22/Jul/2008:06:25:29 +0100] [Job 344] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 11331)

I [22/Jul/2008:06:25:29 +0100] [Job 344] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 11333)

I [22/Jul/2008:06:25:29 +0100] [Job 344] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/hp (PID 11334)

I [22/Jul/2008:06:25:34 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=11344)

I [22/Jul/2008:06:25:37 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=11345)

I [22/Jul/2008:06:25:42 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=11346)

I [22/Jul/2008:06:25:44 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=11347)

E [22/Jul/2008:06:25:45 +0100] Cancel-Job: Unauthorized

I [22/Jul/2008:06:25:53 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=11348)

I [22/Jul/2008:06:25:53 +0100] [Job 344] Canceled by "root".

I [22/Jul/2008:06:25:55 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=11352)

I [22/Jul/2008:06:30:48 +0100] Scheduler shutting down normally.

I [22/Jul/2008:06:30:48 +0100] Saving job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [22/Jul/2008:06:42:57 +0100] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 (IPv4)

I [22/Jul/2008:06:42:57 +0100] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock (Domain)

I [22/Jul/2008:06:42:57 +0100] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [22/Jul/2008:06:42:58 +0100] Using default TempDir of /var/spool/cups/tmp...

I [22/Jul/2008:06:42:58 +0100] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [22/Jul/2008:06:42:58 +0100] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [22/Jul/2008:06:42:58 +0100] Using policy "default" as the default!

I [22/Jul/2008:06:42:58 +0100] Full reload is required.

I [22/Jul/2008:06:42:58 +0100] Loaded MIME database from '/etc/cups': 35 types, 38 filters...

I [22/Jul/2008:06:42:59 +0100] Loading job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [22/Jul/2008:06:42:59 +0100] Full reload complete.

I [22/Jul/2008:06:42:59 +0100] Cleaning out old temporary files in "/var/spool/cups/tmp"...

I [22/Jul/2008:06:42:59 +0100] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 on fd 3...

I [22/Jul/2008:06:42:59 +0100] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock on fd 4...

I [22/Jul/2008:06:42:59 +0100] Resuming new connection processing...

I [22/Jul/2008:06:44:16 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=8317)

I [22/Jul/2008:07:02:03 +0100] Scheduler shutting down normally.

I [22/Jul/2008:07:02:03 +0100] Saving job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [22/Jul/2008:17:49:54 +0100] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 (IPv4)

I [22/Jul/2008:17:49:54 +0100] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock (Domain)

I [22/Jul/2008:17:49:54 +0100] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [22/Jul/2008:17:49:55 +0100] Using default TempDir of /var/spool/cups/tmp...

I [22/Jul/2008:17:49:55 +0100] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [22/Jul/2008:17:49:55 +0100] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [22/Jul/2008:17:49:55 +0100] Using policy "default" as the default!

I [22/Jul/2008:17:49:55 +0100] Full reload is required.

I [22/Jul/2008:17:49:55 +0100] Loaded MIME database from '/etc/cups': 35 types, 38 filters...

I [22/Jul/2008:17:49:56 +0100] Loading job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [22/Jul/2008:17:49:56 +0100] Full reload complete.

I [22/Jul/2008:17:49:56 +0100] Cleaning out old temporary files in "/var/spool/cups/tmp"...

I [22/Jul/2008:17:49:56 +0100] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 on fd 3...

I [22/Jul/2008:17:49:56 +0100] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock on fd 4...

I [22/Jul/2008:17:49:56 +0100] Resuming new connection processing...

I [22/Jul/2008:18:04:55 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=8375)

I [22/Jul/2008:18:05:19 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=8465)

I [22/Jul/2008:18:05:22 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=8468)

I [22/Jul/2008:18:05:52 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=8486)

I [22/Jul/2008:18:05:52 +0100] Denying user "anonymous" access to printer "HP_PSC_2355"...

I [22/Jul/2008:18:06:00 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=8489)

I [22/Jul/2008:18:06:01 +0100] Denying user "root" access to printer "HP_PSC_2355"...

I [22/Jul/2008:18:06:19 +0100] [Job 345] Adding start banner page "none".

I [22/Jul/2008:18:06:19 +0100] [Job 345] Adding job file of type application/postscript.

I [22/Jul/2008:18:06:19 +0100] [Job 345] Adding end banner page "none".

I [22/Jul/2008:18:06:19 +0100] [Job 345] Queued on "HP_PSC_2355" by "lee".

I [22/Jul/2008:18:06:19 +0100] [Job 345] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 8506)

I [22/Jul/2008:18:06:19 +0100] [Job 345] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 8508)

I [22/Jul/2008:18:06:19 +0100] [Job 345] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/hp (PID 8509)

I [22/Jul/2008:18:06:29 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=8518)

I [22/Jul/2008:18:06:31 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=8519)

I [22/Jul/2008:18:06:47 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=8526)

E [22/Jul/2008:18:06:47 +0100] Purge-Jobs: Unauthorized

I [22/Jul/2008:18:06:58 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=8558)

E [22/Jul/2008:18:06:58 +0100] Purge-Jobs: Unauthorized

I [22/Jul/2008:18:07:03 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=8562)

E [22/Jul/2008:18:07:03 +0100] Purge-Jobs: Unauthorized

I [22/Jul/2008:18:07:03 +0100] All jobs on "HP_PSC_2355" were purged by "root".

I [22/Jul/2008:18:07:06 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=8564)

I [22/Jul/2008:18:07:08 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=8567)

I [22/Jul/2008:18:07:11 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=8570)

I [22/Jul/2008:18:07:11 +0100] Denying user "anonymous" access to printer "HP_PSC_2355"...

I [22/Jul/2008:18:07:11 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=8572)

I [22/Jul/2008:18:07:11 +0100] Denying user "root" access to printer "HP_PSC_2355"...

I [22/Jul/2008:18:07:11 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=8573)

I [22/Jul/2008:18:07:11 +0100] Denying user "root" access to printer "HP_PSC_2355"...

I [22/Jul/2008:18:07:24 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=8575)

I [22/Jul/2008:18:07:25 +0100] Denying user "root" access to printer "HP_PSC_2355"...

I [22/Jul/2008:18:08:06 +0100] Denying user "root" access to printer "HP_PSC_2355"...

I [22/Jul/2008:18:17:33 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=9025)

I [22/Jul/2008:18:17:34 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=9029)

I [22/Jul/2008:18:18:54 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=9062)

I [22/Jul/2008:18:18:55 +0100] Denying user "anonymous" access to printer "HP_PSC_2355"...

I [22/Jul/2008:18:18:59 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=9065)

I [22/Jul/2008:18:18:59 +0100] Denying user "anonymous" access to printer "HP_PSC_2355"...

I [22/Jul/2008:18:19:05 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=9068)

I [22/Jul/2008:18:19:05 +0100] Denying user "root" access to printer "HP_PSC_2355"...

I [22/Jul/2008:18:20:57 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=9087)

I [22/Jul/2008:18:20:57 +0100] Denying user "anonymous" access to printer "HP_PSC_2355"...

I [22/Jul/2008:18:21:03 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=9090)

I [22/Jul/2008:18:21:03 +0100] Denying user "root" access to printer "HP_PSC_2355"...

I [22/Jul/2008:18:21:07 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=9093)

I [22/Jul/2008:18:21:09 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=9096)

I [22/Jul/2008:18:21:12 +0100] Denying user "root" access to printer "HP_PSC_2355"...

I [22/Jul/2008:18:21:13 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=9101)

I [22/Jul/2008:18:21:14 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=9104)

I [22/Jul/2008:18:22:06 +0100] [Job 346] Adding start banner page "none".

I [22/Jul/2008:18:22:06 +0100] [Job 346] Adding job file of type application/postscript.

I [22/Jul/2008:18:22:06 +0100] [Job 346] Adding end banner page "none".

I [22/Jul/2008:18:22:06 +0100] [Job 346] Queued on "HP_PSC_2355" by "lee".

I [22/Jul/2008:18:22:06 +0100] [Job 346] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 9111)

I [22/Jul/2008:18:22:06 +0100] [Job 346] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 9113)

I [22/Jul/2008:18:22:06 +0100] [Job 346] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/hp (PID 9114)

I [22/Jul/2008:18:22:19 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=9123)

I [22/Jul/2008:18:29:55 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=9161)

I [22/Jul/2008:18:29:57 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=9163)

I [22/Jul/2008:18:30:00 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=9164)

E [22/Jul/2008:18:30:00 +0100] Cancel-Job: Unauthorized

I [22/Jul/2008:18:30:04 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=9177)

E [22/Jul/2008:18:30:04 +0100] Cancel-Job: Unauthorized

I [22/Jul/2008:18:30:10 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=9178)

I [22/Jul/2008:18:30:11 +0100] [Job 346] Canceled by "root".

I [22/Jul/2008:18:30:16 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=9180)

```

----------

## ali3nx

there's one of the major issues. the permissions are messed up someplace. It could perhaps be pam related or an issue with the allowed users config in cups. ideally leaving the root user in cups is something I've always done. Any chance your user tables in cups are messed up somehow?

```
I [22/Jul/2008:06:22:29 +0100] Cleaning out old temporary files in "/var/spool/cups/tmp"...

I [22/Jul/2008:06:22:29 +0100] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 on fd 3...

I [22/Jul/2008:06:22:29 +0100] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock on fd 4...

I [22/Jul/2008:06:22:29 +0100] Resuming new connection processing...

I [22/Jul/2008:06:23:43 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=11300)

I [22/Jul/2008:06:23:50 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=11303)

I [22/Jul/2008:06:23:52 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=11306)

I [22/Jul/2008:06:23:59 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=11311)

I [22/Jul/2008:06:23:59 +0100] Denying user "anonymous" access to printer "HP_PSC_2355"...

I [22/Jul/2008:06:24:11 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=11314)

I [22/Jul/2008:06:24:11 +0100] Denying user "root" access to printer "HP_PSC_2355"...

I [22/Jul/2008:06:24:21 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=11317)

I [22/Jul/2008:06:24:21 +0100] Denying user "anonymous" access to printer "HP_PSC_2355"...

I [22/Jul/2008:06:24:30 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=11320)

I [22/Jul/2008:06:24:30 +0100] Denying user "root" access to printer "HP_PSC_2355"...

I [22/Jul/2008:06:25:29 +0100] [Job 344] Adding start banner page "none".

I [22/Jul/2008:06:25:29 +0100] [Job 344] Adding job file of type application/postscript.

I [22/Jul/2008:06:25:29 +0100] [Job 344] Adding end banner page "none".

I [22/Jul/2008:06:25:29 +0100] [Job 344] Queued on "HP_PSC_2355" by "lee".

I [22/Jul/2008:06:25:29 +0100] [Job 344] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 11331)

I [22/Jul/2008:06:25:29 +0100] [Job 344] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 11333)

I [22/Jul/2008:06:25:29 +0100] [Job 344] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/hp (PID 11334)

I [22/Jul/2008:06:25:34 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=11344)

I [22/Jul/2008:06:25:37 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=11345)

I [22/Jul/2008:06:25:42 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=11346)

I [22/Jul/2008:06:25:44 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=11347)

E [22/Jul/2008:06:25:45 +0100] Cancel-Job: Unauthorized

I [22/Jul/2008:06:25:53 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=11348)

I [22/Jul/2008:06:25:53 +0100] [Job 344] Canceled by "root".

I [22/Jul/2008:06:25:55 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=11352)

I [22/Jul/2008:06:30:48 +0100] Scheduler shutting down normally.

I [22/Jul/2008:06:30:48 +0100] Saving job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"... 
```

----------

## ali3nx

Something else just came to mind after reviewing your post regarding the foomatic packages. The main thing that caught my attention were the two foomatic packages needing updates i assume after you had already completed your entire system update. It's not uncommon for portage to loose track of older packages that may have been emerged with emerge --oneshot or from time to time haven't been required dependencies that have not been depcleaned. with this said it's also possible that you may benefit from running regenworld followed by checking for further updates or packages to prune or depclean

----------

## Bullet Dodger

Sorry. I didn't make my other post v clear. So have I've only done a emerge -uDaN world NOT emerge -euDaN world. 

I still need to go through use flags then emerge everything. 

I don't know anything about the internal working of cups. 

Where is the cups user table and how to I set it up?

cheers

----------

## ali3nx

Usually cups will fetch it's user data via pam from the host system unless pam modules for cups are either hosed or you somehow excluded pam from the cups build. Try accessing the cups website on your local machine and see if it complains about any login errors in the system or cups logfiles. The url should be 

```
http://127.0.0.1:631
```

If you have excluded USE="pam" from most of your system either by mistake or by making a mistake while using dispatch-conf to upgrade any pam config's from a previous pam upgrade thats likely a possible cause for any lingering issues with pam functionality. I try to ~always~ use dispatch-conf over etc-update as it also maintains a revisoning directory in /etc of many previously altered config files from previous updates. 

If pam isn't the issue it could also be your cups config files in /etc/cups. I'll graciously admit that updating some config files after an update can be a very daunting task. some updates leave hundreds of files to merge with dispatch-conf and it's not uncommon to make a mistake. You could try making a backup of your cups config directory then deleting your /etc/cups directory and reinstalling cups to try and start fresh. any issues with outdated or broken config files such as cups.conf could essentially be reset to newly installed defaults.

----------

## Bullet Dodger

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Try accessing the cups website on your local machine and see if it complains about any login errors in the system or cups logfiles. The url should be 
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

I can access this as mentioned above: localhost:631

Ah - pam is not in my use flag - but it was.

As i added use flags i kept a record which flags i added the flags for. 

In my /etc/make.conf i have a comment:

#cups=pam

But pan is no longer in the use flag. I've no idea how this happened.

After adding pan to my use flag tho, an eerge -uDaN world doesn't pull in any packages!!!

I also use dispatch-conf as any config files have have only changed in comments - it sorts out for you. I didn't know it kept versions of old config files tho.

/etc/cups/cupsd.conf

```

#

# "$Id: cupsd.conf.in 7199 2008-01-08 00:16:30Z mike $"

#

#   Sample configuration file for the Common UNIX Printing System (CUPS)

#   scheduler.  See "man cupsd.conf" for a complete description of this

#   file.

#

# Log general information in error_log - change "info" to "debug" for

# troubleshooting...

LogLevel info

# Administrator user group...

SystemGroup lpadmin

# Only listen for connections from the local machine.

Listen localhost:631

Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock

# Show shared printers on the local network.

Browsing On

BrowseOrder allow,deny

BrowseAllow all

# Default authentication type, when authentication is required...

DefaultAuthType Basic

# Restrict access to the server...

<Location />

  Order allow,deny

</Location>

# Restrict access to the admin pages...

<Location /admin>

  Encryption Required

  Order allow,deny

</Location>

# Restrict access to configuration files...

<Location /admin/conf>

  AuthType Default

  Require user @SYSTEM

  Order allow,deny

</Location>

# Set the default printer/job policies...

<Policy default>

  # Job-related operations must be done by the owner or an administrator...

  <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job CUPS-Move-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # All administration operations require an administrator to authenticate...

  <Limit CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Modify-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Set-Default>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # All printer operations require a printer operator to authenticate...

  <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # Only the owner or an administrator can cancel or authenticate a job...

  <Limit Cancel-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit All>

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

</Policy>

#

# End of "$Id: cupsd.conf.in 7199 2008-01-08 00:16:30Z mike $".

#

```

I've moved /etc/cups to /etc/cups.bak

and doing an emerge -uDaNe cups

Will let you know how this goes in the morning.

Cheers

----------

## Bullet Dodger

Finally solved it

```

# chmod 700 /usr/libexec/cups/backend/hp

```

----------

## jlowe

Just confirming that I had this identical problem.  Updated cups, foomatic, and still did not print, but the hp-align did work.  I have an hp photosmart d5360, using hplip.  After the chmod trick, it prints!

Thanks.

----------

